# question regarding molding



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

so the wife wants trim around our 3 six foot sliders in our new addition.the room has base trim throughout.the inside casing around the sliding doors is finished drywall(inside casing measures1-3/4"),the baseboard continues to the inside of the casing at the bottom,so my question is what is the proper way to trim around the doors.do i have to place trim on the inside of the casing?,and does the baseboard on the inside of the casing need to be removed to place molding around the outside of the doors?.im worried about a small unsightly gap at the bottom of the inside casing if i were to remove that small baseboard trim because we have tile throughout.gosh i hope this makes sense to everyone?.
thx,jeff


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Wrap the inside of the opening with solid wood.

If you have room you can go over drywall. 

If not, you will have to remove drywall return first.

Then case and base normally. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Wrap the inside of the opening with solid wood.
> If you have room you can go over drywall.
> If not, you will have to remove drywall return first.
> Then case and base normally. :smile:


+1. In trimming out the opening, I would treat it like a door casing/base moulding condition, where the casing runs to the floor and the base stops against it. 












 







.


----------



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

thx,
i was hoping to avoid doing anything with the inside casing and i just remeasured the inside of the casing and its not completely 1-3/4" all around.i do realize the casing would go to the floor with the base butting up to the casing.would it look funny if we kept the inside casing as is and i would remove the 1-3/4" base piece at the bottom and just did trim around the outside of the doors?.i have good skills,patient, and want to do it correctly.
Jeff:smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jeffski1 said:


> thx,
> i was hoping to avoid doing anything with the inside casing and i just remeasured the inside of the casing and its not completely 1-3/4" all around.i do realize the casing would go to the floor with the base butting up to the casing.would it look funny if we kept the inside casing as is and i would remove the 1-3/4" base piece at the bottom and just did trim around the outside of the doors?.i have good skills,patient, and want to do it correctly.
> Jeff:smile:


You could remove that little piece. What Scott was referring to I think was adding solid wood to the inside edge all around. With the thickness of that wood, some of the metal frames of the doors may be covered up. Removing the drywall to install wood would be a PITA.

If you could resaw a thin section of solid wood, that might not take up much room. The casing should lap onto any jamb wood leaving about 1/8" reveal (if you decide to go to that extent).












 







.


----------



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

thx for the advice everybody.i will post an update later on.
Jeff:smile:


----------

